# Viglen Connect Tablet Windows 10 Install Failure



## nate80

Hi everyone,

I'm having an issue with my Viglen Connect 8.9" 32GB Windows 10 tablet that I'm not sure how to solve.  I was performing a Windows 10 recovery reset (reinstall of Windows with all personal data removed via the Win10 settings/update and recovery menu) but it got stuck for 12 hours at 48%, so without seeings another option I forced the tablet to turn off. Now when I turn it on it's become stuck in a loop and, after the Viglen logo screen, it displays an error message.  The touch screen at this stage works so I can click the "ok" button, but it just loops back round again.  Turn it off manually and back on and it does exactly the same.



I tried holding down the power key and volume down keys (and I tried the volume up key) but it did nothing.  Holding down the Windows key and the Power key sometimes gets me to a Windows 10 Recovery screen, but at this stage the touch screen doesn't work and none of the physical volume keys or windows key do anything.

 

I don't have a USB keyboard or mouse (everything I own is bluetooth) so I'm really quite stuck.  I'm not quite sure how to solve this issue even with a working keyboard and mouse.  lol.

Can anyone guide me toward the best way to get Windows 10 back up and running on the tablet please?

Many thanks


----------



## johnb35

I would contact the maker of the tablet for support.  If the recovery doesn't work, you'll need a way to install 10 from usb drive if there is a usb slot available.


----------



## nate80

Thanks John.  Not much luck getting any help from Viglen I'm afraid.  It's an issue that must affect quite a few Windows 10 tablets (without docked/usb keyboards etc.) so I hope someone else has come across the issue before and might be able to point me in the right direction.

The tablet does have a Micro USB port, so I'm guessing legacy drivers are on the tablet to let me plug a USB hub into it and then connect a USB keyboard, mouse and memory stick to perform a clean Windows 10 install. I don't know for sure if that will work or quite how to do it, but that's my best guess.


----------



## priisek

Hi

anyone else had this problem & solved it? As i have the same problem now


----------



## Darren

Yeah I've ran into this issue at work more than a couple times. If you can't get it to boot off a USB you're basically screwed and the tablet is bricked. I always heavily advise against Windows based tablets, particularly from no name manufacturers like this. The Surfaces are fine and some more expensive brand name models but you need something that has 64GB+ of storage. The 32GB ones fill up and fail to update and then you run into problems like this. I've had to tell a few customers their tablets are bricked, which is not a fun phone call.


----------

